# Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?



## Rtist (17. Januar 2019)

*Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Oder seid Ihr glücklich?


----------



## Gimmick (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Ich bin immer glücklich.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Mir fehlt eher die Zeit zum Programmieren.


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Was hat das überhaupt mit dem Beruf zu tun?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*



> Programmierer


Ich fühle mich da jetzt mal angesprochen, auch wenn ich im Alltag eigentlich nicht viel Code schreibe.


> Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?


Ich habe da mittlerweile eine seltsame Einstellung. 
Seit Jahren komme ich nicht mehr viel zum Spielen. Und im Allgemeinen denke ich mir häufig, dass ich Lust hätte mehr der guten, aktuellen Spiele auszurprobieren, als auch wieder diverse ältere Titel zu spielen.

Aber wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe, kann mich das selten lange begeistern. Meist mache ich dann lieber irgendwas anderes. 
Ausnahmen sind mal eine Runde Age of Empires oder mit Freunden ein älteres Anno zocken ...  falls das denn mal stabil läuft.


> Oder seid Ihr glücklich?


            Unabhängig vom Rest: Niemals.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Wobei dann für dich auch Anno 1800 interessant sein kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei dann für dich auch Anno 1800 interessant sein kann.



Meinst du, sie sind die Bugs losgeworden die seit etlichen Releases nie behoben wurden?  Und es ist nicht so vermurkst wie 2205?

Ich bin interessiert, warte aber erst mal ab. Viele Spiele haben sich schon als unerwartete Enttäuschung herausgestellt, zum Beispiel das letzte Anno.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meinst du, sie sind die Bugs losgeworden die seit etlichen Releases nie behoben wurden?



1404 und 1701 laufen doch super


----------



## Gimmick (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*



HisN schrieb:


> Was hat das überhaupt mit dem Beruf zu tun?



Es ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass Fragen in die Richtung gestellt werden. Das kommt vermutlich aus der Richtung "das Hobby nicht zum Beruf machen" und "hat man noch Lust auf PC/Konsole, wenn man eh den ganzen Tag am Rechner sitzt?".

Es hat nichts mit dem Entwicklen von Software zu tun, ich merke aber schon, dass ich durch die Arbeit dem heimischen Schreibtisch lieber fern bleibe. Das hat aber wiederum auch nichts mit dem Zocken zu tun, tendenziell lümmel ich nur lieber mal auf dem Sofa mit Gamepad, als auf dem Stuhl zu sitzen. 

Alles in allem habe ich aber genug Zeit, um den Spieltrieb auszuleben .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Als Systemintegrator sitzt man ja auch den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner aber wenn der Arbeitsrechner 10 Jahre alt und der Bildschirm ein Standard 1080p60hz Monitor ist, setzt ich mich trotzdem noch zuhause an den Rechner, da dieser um so vieles besser ist und mein Monitor zu Hause im Gegensatz zu dem auf der Arbeit die Bezeichnung ,,augenschonend'' verdient hat.


----------



## TheZweistein2 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Ich wünschte mir ich hätte mehr Zeit mein Spiel zu entwickeln 

Wenn ich abends um 19:00 Uhr heimkomme und dann noch die Freundin bekoche, bleibt leider nicht viel Zeit für Hobbies, das ist aber unabhängig vom Beruf so. Nur weil ich den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitze, habe ich Abends nicht weniger Lust was am PC zu machen. Eher im Gegenteil, ich kupfer mir aus der Arbeit oft Techniken oder Best-Practices von Kollegen ab, die ich dann zuhause für private Projekte nutze. Hab zum Beispiel in der Arbeit viel mit React zu tun derzeit und bin am Überlegen meine Webanwendung nu auch mit React aufzuziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Entwicklen von Software zu tun, ich merke aber schon, dass ich durch die Arbeit dem heimischen Schreibtisch lieber fern bleibe. Das hat aber wiederum auch nichts mit dem Zocken zu tun, tendenziell lümmel ich nur lieber mal auf dem Sofa mit Gamepad, als auf dem Stuhl zu sitzen.


So geht es mir auch. Ansich hat Entwickeln nicht viel mit Spielen gemein, deswegen bezieht sich der Unwille eben nur auf den Schreibtisch. 
Beim vorletzten Graka-Update wurde der Wechsel zum Sofa dann formalisiert indem die neue Graka spontan im HTPC gelandet ist.

Was definitiv abgenommen hat sind private Bastel/Entwicklungsprojekte.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Programm Listing aus der Zeitung eintippen und Syntax Errors beheben und das dann spielen war aufregender und geiler als San Jose California oder  Arma III. Sinclair ZX-81 mit Aluminiumdampfdrucker. Commodore-VC20 mit 2 Kilobyte RAM. Ich Ferienarbeit als Schüler gemacht im Gesenkschmiedebetrieb. Der Meister der Elektroabteilung so, ob ich ihm aufm VC-20 eine Textverarbeitung schreiben kann. Ich hatte da schon C-64. Ich in 6502 Assembler, weil der VC-20 horizontal nur 40 Zeichen darstellen kann, horizontales Scrolling implementiert. 80 Zeichen reichen um auf einem 9-Pin Matrix Drucker einen Brief zu schreiben.

Ich den C-64 verkauft mit zwei 1541 Floppys, Speeddos. Vom erlös Amiga 1000  mit 256 KB RAM. Von dem Ferienarbeitsjob einen Commodore 1081 Monitor geholt...

Ich habe Spiele immer nur als Grafikdemo betrachtet. In Aalborg, DK war ich bei The SIlents für Pinball Dreams Taktzyklenoptimierer. Trotz wenig RAM Down Code, keine Schleifen, das die Pipelines laufen innerhalb der CPU und Custom Grafik Chip.

Horizontal & Vertical Blanc Interrupt. Against Scrollfreies Ruckeln sozusagen


----------



## BloodSteam (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Nein, man Programmiert meist weil die Spiele ******* geworden sind.
Jedes Spiel dass Ich mal gefeiert hab ist abgekratzt, ein Beispiel. Schau dir an was aus Call of Duty geworden ist.
Es geht immer weiter richtung "Tech"... aka "Call of Halo". BO4 ist auch nicht wirklich CoD. Das LETZTE CoD war Ghosts.
Jetzt nur Spezialisten, Exo-Jumping, Laser Waffen etc. Bo4 is seit Ghosts besser als alles andere.
Es gibt noch mehrere Spiele die entweder:
1: Kein Content.
2: Pay 2 Win.
3: Keine Spieler.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Was ist "glücklich"? 

Ich entwickel aktuell privat nichts bzw. nur selten was. Wenn, dann nutze ich zur Zeit die "Entwicklungszeit" im privaten Raum eher für Weiterbildungen.


----------



## BloodSteam (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Ich wünschte mir, dass Spiele mal wieder mehr aufs Gameplay setzen würden als aufs Geld, DLCs, Lootboxen etc.
Es gibt so schlecht optimierte Spiele wie zb Black Ops 4 dass dein PC nur auffrisst, PUBG wo man bis heute irgendwo hängen bleibt oder ähnliche Sachen passieren.
Ich wünschte eher ein besserer Programmierer zu werden, die Spiele machen mir seit mehreren Jahren kein Spaß mehr. Gleicher Müll nur andere Verpackung, props an Activision.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Das mit den immer gleichen Spielen liegt nicht an den Entwicklern, sondern an den Publishern. Das es auch anders geht zeigen die ganzen Indy-Games.


----------



## nitg (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*

Also ich bin nicht nur Programmierer Entwickler, sondern auch Geschäftsführer von einer kleinen (9 Leute) Software-Firma, sprich ich hab meist 12h am Tag und das 6 Tage die Woche. Da fehlt leider massig Zeit zum Zocken, würde so gern X4 oder Salt and Sanctuary weiterspielen. Zusätzlich bin ich grad am Übersiedeln, da gibts nicht mal mehr 1h am Abend momentan. Aber irgendwann wirds wieder, und wenn ich mit 80 noch da sitz und zock


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Programmierer, die zocken: Wünscht Ihr euch, Ihr hättet mehr Zeit / Lust zu spielen?*



nitg schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann wirds wieder, und wenn ich mit 80 noch da sitz und zock


Ich wundere mich sowieso, warum so relativ wenig Rentner Videospiele zocken. Ist das nicht eine ziemlich perfekte Beschäftigung im Ruhestand?


----------

